# Sonderzeichen in Illustrator 9.0



## mariomartic (27. August 2003)

Meine Frage ist, wie kann ich Sonderzeichein (wie zum Beispiel das griechische alpha-zeichen) im Illustrator einfügen?Ich habe es versucht, im Word zu kopieren und im Illustrator einzufügen, was aber nicht funktioniert.
Ich arbeite mit einem PC (kein MAC).
Geht das überhaupt?

Danke im Vorauswww.seven-art.com


----------



## Lord Brain (28. August 2003)

Probiers doch mal mit dem Font  „Symbol“ dort sind alle möglichen Sonderzeichen enthalten. So auch die griechischen Buchstaben.
Mit Druck auf „A“ bekommst du ein alpha.

Dieser Font müsste meiner Meinung nach im Windows- oder Officeschriftenpaket enthalten sein.


----------

